# First Cnc Mill Build



## grepper (Mar 2, 2016)

As folks here who have followed my journey into CNC probably know, none of this equipment was selected without due consideration, and a lot of amazing assistance from members of this forum.  A big thank you!

These selections were made in consideration of what I need and expect the equipment to do, cost, and ease of assembly.  As far as I can tell it’s well balanced, and everything should play well together.  I took care in finding the lowest pricing, and attempting to minimize sources to reduce shipping costs.  This does not include some miscellaneous parts like an e-stop switch, limiters, machine enclosure and cabling, etc., or software beyond Mach3.

I’m still a month or so out from beginning assembly, as the ball screw conversion kit won’t ship for three or four weeks.

I’ll post more on the process as it unfolds.  Hopefully it may at least provide a starting reference for other folks like me just starting out.

Components:

LMS HiTorque 3990 Mini Mill
http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3990&category=1387807683

Tooling Package, R8 Mini Mill Essentials
http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=4491&category=

CNCFusion Kit #5
http://www.cncfusion.com/minimill1.html

Gecko G540
http://www.automationtechnologiesin...d-cnc-products/gecko-diver-g540-4-axis-driver

UC100 UC-100 USB>DB25 Motion Controller
http://www.amazon.com/UC100-USB-Parallel-Motion-Controller/dp/B00TPBGXII

3Pcs of Nema 24 Dual Shaft CNC Stepper Motor 3.5A 3.1Nm(439 oz.in) 24HS34-3504D
http://us.stepperonline.com/3pcs-of...motor-35a-31nm439-ozin-24hs343504d-p-398.html

Switching Power Supply 500W 48V 10.4A for CNC Router 115V/230V S-500-48
http://us.stepperonline.com/switchi...04a-for-cnc-router-115v230v-s50048-p-168.html

Mach3 software
http://www.machsupport.com/software/mach3/

FogBuster Coolant System with Tank, 1 Outlet MODEL 10100 HALF GAL
http://www.fogbuster.com/Machining-Sprayer-Products.html


----------



## TomS (Mar 2, 2016)

grepper said:


> As folks here who have followed my journey into CNC probably know, none of this equipment was selected without due consideration, and a lot of amazing assistance from members of this forum.  A big thank you!
> 
> These selections were made in consideration of what I need and expect the equipment to do, cost, and ease of assembly.  As far as I can tell it’s well balanced, and everything should play well together.  I took care in finding the lowest pricing, and attempting to minimize sources to reduce shipping costs.  This does not include some miscellaneous parts like an e-stop switch, limiters, machine enclosure and cabling, etc., or software beyond Mach3.
> 
> ...



Looks like you've got a solid plan to start with.  During your assembly you will come to a few forks in the road, I did.  We are here to help.  And don't forget to post lot's of pictures.

Good luck.

Tom S.


----------



## grepper (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks, Tom!  Yup, I'll post pics.  I'm pretty good at documenting stuff.  I'm too curious; What "forks in the road" did you come across?  And talking about it helps fill the time until I can actually do something.   I've read there is some grinding away at the base that must be done to make room for some part or another.


----------



## TomS (Mar 2, 2016)

grepper said:


> Thanks, Tom!  Yup, I'll post pics.  I'm pretty good at documenting stuff.  I'm too curious; What "forks in the road" did you come across?  And talking about it helps fill the time until I can actually do something.   I've read there is some grinding away at the base that must be done to make room for some part or another.



A couple of things come to mind.  I went through a few iterations on what type of limit switches to use and how to mount them.  Got through that and had a few issues with wiring and setting up Mach 3.  With help from forum members I got made it through and learned a lot on the way.  Hope this helps.

Tom S.


----------



## Al-Hala (Mar 2, 2016)

Another you may run into (although one or the other party may have compensated for it by now) is the "snowflake mill" effect (no two mills alike) that occurs in the Seig models (including the LMS mills) and the CNCFusion kit. On the X axis of mine, there was a mismatch between the X screw and the table; either the ballscrew was a wee bit too long, or the table a wee bit too short; I had to make a small spacer between the motor and the supplied mount.

MAKE Magazine has an illustrated write up that includes the process of mounting the CNCFusion kit on a tilting column variant of the LMS 39xx series that is fairly well thought out.

Edit: just remembered one other minor item related to the X; the underside of the mill table sloped slightly, and was wearing the ballnut a touch.

I had to grind a small amount away from the ballscrew path; On mine, it is a pretty rough casting surface; about ten minutes working the area with a Dremel was enough to generate a clearance, lightly going over the path. It is something that can be checked for during the assembly process.


----------

